# انقسام الخلية في الكائنات الحية (الانقسام المتساوي)Cell Division



## اني بل (5 أكتوبر 2015)

انقسام الخلية في الكائنات الحية (الانقسام المتساوي)Cell Division
  بعض الكائنات الحية يتكون جسمها من خلية واحدة تقوم بمناشط الحياة جميعها , وكذلك الحال في الكائنات الحية عديدة الخلايا , فإن كل خلية على حدة تستطيع القيام بمناشط الحياة جميعها وهذه الخلايا تنشأ من انقسام خلية سابقة لها وفي الانقسام الخلوي تكون للمادة الوراثية القدرة على مضاعفة نفسها .

الانقسام المتساوي ( الميتوزي أو الخيطي ) Mitosis
أهمية الانقسام الميتوزي ومكان حدوثة :
يحدث الانقسام  الميتوزي ( غير المباشر ) في الخلايا الجسدية ويطلق علية في الكائنات الحية وحيدة الخلية مثل الأميبيا والبرميسيوم والأنشطار الثنائي البسيط  ، والهدف منة التكاثر وزيادة العدد في الكائنات الحية وحيدة الخلية ، أما إذا حدث في الكائنات العديدة الخلايا مثل الإنسان  ، فإن الغرض منة هو النمو أو إصلاح أنسجة الجسم التي أصابها تلف أو تجديد الخلايا والأنسجة .
ويتم الانقسام الميتوزي خلال مرحلتين هما الانقسام النووي ويعقبة أنقسام سيتوبلازمي

1)   الطور التمهيدي Prophase
وهو اطول الأطوار في انقسام الخلية حيث يستغرق أكثر من نصف زمن الانقسام كلة , وفية يختفي التركيب الشبكي للنواة حيث يتكاثف الكروماتين على هيئة صبغيات واضحة المعالم , كما يبدو منها مكونا من زوج من الخيوط الطويلة التي تتصل عند السنتروميرات( الأجسام المركزية ) وتسمى تلك الخيوط بالكروماتيدات .
ينقسم الجسم المركزي إلى قسمين وينفصل القسمان ويبتعدان عن بعضهما ليتخذا وضعين متقابلين في قطبي الخلية .
تبدأ خيوط المغزل بالتشكل والظهور .
وفي الخلايا الحيوانية يظهر بقرب النواة زوجان من السنترويولات متصلة يخيوط المغزل بينما في الخلايا النباتية لا توجد مثل هذه السنتريولات وتظهر خيوط المغزل بدونها .
ثم يختفي الغشاء النووي وتتحلل النوية







2)   الطور الأستوائي ****phase
وهو أحد مراحل انقسام الخلية, و تظهر الكروموسومات في هذه المرحلة قصيرة وغليظة ومرتبة عشوائيا في السيتوبلازم , ولكنها لا تلبث أن تتحرك حركة موضعية بما تسمح بة الخيوط المغزلية وذلك لترتيب نفسها في وسط الخلية , وفي نهاية هذه المرحلة تبدو وقد ترتبت واصطفت ( جنبا إلى جنب ) , وفي وسط الخلية تكون مرتبطة  بالخيوط المغزلية بوساطة السنتروميرات .
نميز في مغزل الانقسام نوعين من الخيوط :
-         الخيوط  القطبية أوالواصلة :  تمتد بين قطبي المغزل
-  الخيوط الحركية : يبدأ تشكلها من الأجزاء المركزية للكروموسومات( الصبغيات ) وتتجة نحو قطبي المغزل ..






3)   الطور الانفصالي  Anaphase
وهو اقصر الاطوار  زمنا  انقسام الخلية , حيث تنفصل الكروماتيدات الشقيقة إلى صبغيات( كروموسومات ) مستقلة ثم تنكمش خيوط المغزل ساحبة كل صبغي جديد نحو أحد قطبي الخلية , حيث تتكون عند كل قطب منهما مجموعة من الصبغيات مماثلة للأخرى في الشكل والعدد .






4)   الطور النهائي Telophase
ونلخص هذه المرحلة من انقسام الخلية في مايلي :
-         تبدأ الخيوط المغزلية بالاختفاء
-         يحدث اختناق في السيتوبلازم , ويتكون جسم مركزي جديد في كل قطب .
-         يبدا الغشاء النووي والنوية بالظهور
وتبدو الكروموسومات أقل  وضوحا مما كانت علية سابقا ولذلك تعتبر هذه المرحلة معاكسة لما يحدث في المرحلة التمهيدية , ثم يزداد اختناق السيتوبلازم ويمتد إلى وسط الخلية , ويزداد عمقا حتى يتم انفصالة إلى قسمين يحيط كل منهما بنواة






وهكذا تنتج خليتان جديدتان في كل منهما عدد متساو من الكروموسومات ( العدد الثنائي ) والتراكيب الخلوية الأخرى ( العضيات السيتوبلازمية الأخرى )
والشكل التالي يبين لنا مراحل الانقسام المتساوي في الخلية :







http://www.ar-science.com/2015/07/cell-division-Equal.html#.VhIO4Oyqqko


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2015)

عاشت الايادي على التقرير العلمي والمصوّر

دوم التميز والابداع

تحياتي وتقديري لمجهودكم


----------



## اني بل (7 أكتوبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> عاشت الايادي على التقرير العلمي والمصوّر
> 
> دوم التميز والابداع
> 
> تحياتي وتقديري لمجهودكم



ولمجهودك ياغالي
منور الثقافي


----------

